# do bee sleep



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, all! I want to know if the bees sleep at night time too? I caught one resting on the carrot plants enjoying the warm sun. 
But at night time when I check their hives they are feeding and very active than the day time.
So wonder if they ever sleep during the night? Or they are up all night with insomnia or something.


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

They do sleep throughout the day, and mostly at night. In fact, if you have an observation hive, you can actually tell when they fall asleep. They hang from the comb heads-up to sleep. It's kinda cute.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing, but always forgot to post the question.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I never had the gumption to wake one female up let alone 50,000 of them! One's bad enough. lol


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/huber.htm#beesinrepose

"When the workers penetrate the cells, and remain fifteen or twenty minutes motionless, I have reason to believe, it is to repose from their labours. My observations on the subject seem correct. You know, Sir, that a kind of irregular shaped cells, are frequently constructed on the panes of the hive. These, being glass on one side, are exceedingly convenient to the observe, since all that passes within is exposed. I have often seen bees enter these cells when nothing could attract them. The cells contained neither eggs nor honey, nor did they need further completion. Therefore the workers repaired thither only to enjoy some moments of repose. Indeed, they were fifteen or twenty minutes so perfectly motionless, that had not the dilation of the rings, shewed their respiration, we might have concluded them dead. The queen also sometimes penetrates the cells of the males, and continues very long motionless in them. Her position prevents the bees from paying their full homage to her, yet even then the workers do not fail to form a circle around her and brush the part of her belly that remains exposed.

"The drones do not enter the cells while reposing but cluster together on the combs; and sometimes retain this position eighteen or twenty hours without the slightest motion."--François Huber, 4 September 1791, New Observations on the Natural History Of Bees Volume I


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL! Workers get 20 minute naps, queen keeps getting pestered while she tries to nap, but the GUYS get a good 18-20 hours in one sleep cycle? That seems fair...


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Beepro.....i can't believe you don't have an observation hive ...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all. If I have an observation hive then I will stuck there for 20 hours. Hey, I need my nap too 
you know. Anyways, I have been building those top observation foam cover so I can check them at 
night time too. I am not that advance yet but they are doable with so many links I saved up from here.
Plexiglass comes to mind. 
BeeMan if you put a top foam observation cover on then you can see them too. Easy to make and fun to watch. Fun to watch when feeding patty and syrup on the top. You can put a high chair close to the top to watch until you dozed off too. Maybe in a short while. So far no burr combs yet as I constantly lift it to put new syrup
everyday.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I do not know... I noticed that bees consume most of the syrup during the night. Also, they cleaned up the hive and put trash including dead bodies on the landing deck. They drop debris from the landing deck in the morning and watch, how it landed... I guess, at least some bees are at night shift. Also, at least with one my hive - bees have party on the deck every night even if it is cold.


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

How cold is "cold?" I've never seen bees beard in the cold. Mine are indoors when it gets into the 70's (F). That must be one heckuva strong hive.


----------



## BEE STALKER (Feb 12, 2012)

http://brookfieldfarmhoney.wordpress.com/2011/01/04/do-honeybees-sleep/


----------



## Javin007 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good find! Somehow the fact that they have different sleep patterns as they get older just makes them that much more human-like to me.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have seen some of my bees sleep - but I have never observed a hive sleep.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Javin007 said:


> How cold is "cold?" I've never seen bees beard in the cold. Mine are indoors when it gets into the 70's (F). That must be one heckuva strong hive.


 It is weird, but at night, here in Santa Monica we have 55oF - bees from my horizontal hive - have party on the deck every night. It is not bearding - they just socialize on the deck... Bees from vertical hive - all inside after 6 p.m... The possible explanation for this is that horizontal hive has much nicer and bigger deck.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, the entire hive will not sleep like us humans do. Some will be on guard while others are still feeding even at the night time. Looks like they all take turn to sleep or do whatever bees do either day or night.

What is the difference between a horizontal and vertical hive? All my frames are horizontal on the medium hive box. I have never try to flip the hive for the frame to go vertically. Now I wonder how that is possible? Do you have some pics for us to see the vertical hive layout?


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

beepro said:


> ...What is the difference between a horizontal and vertical hive? All my frames are horizontal on the medium hive box. I have never try to flip the hive for the frame to go vertically. Now I wonder how that is possible? Do you have some pics for us to see the vertical hive layout?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3306&d=1350444298


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

I've also noticed quite a lot of bees running around (having a party) on the front of my horizontal hive on warm nights, especially hot nights.

Beepro, horizontal hive (mine is double the width of a standard hive), not horizontal frames.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

MattDavey said:


> I've also noticed quite a lot of bees running around (having a party) on the front of my horizontal hive on warm nights, especially hot nights...


 Technically, horizontal hive should have better ventilation control and thus less bearding... but for my bees, bearding was never happened - all my hives (sadly,not so many) have screened bottoms. Nevertheless, bees are on the deck. I am wondering if they are partying to watch for some animal-visitors at night?


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, it's definitely not bearding. More like patrolling. Maybe for wax moth or beetles.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

MattDavey said:


> Yes, it's definitely not bearding. More like patrolling. Maybe for wax moth or beetles.


 Interesting point. I had a few small incidents with both enemies last summer but luckily it was very minor. Oil tray solved the issue. It was with vertical hive and I did not observe such "partying". The design of the horizontal hive is so, that entrance is 1/3 from the screened bottom and brood-nest-long. It is basically the slit in the hive's body. I am wondering if it could play a role? I am quite sure that you are right - it is probably some sort of defensive behavior. Beehive in general is not more aggressive than other, but I would expect some defensiveness since they already filled up 10 deep frames with nectar (uncapped) - they have stuff to protect.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

cerezha said:


> It is weird, but at night, here in Santa Monica we have 55oF - bees from my horizontal hive - have party on the deck every night. It is not bearding - they just socialize on the deck... Bees from vertical hive - all inside after 6 p.m... The possible explanation for this is that horizontal hive has much nicer and bigger deck.


 Tonight, 11oC (~52oF), 9 p.m. and midnight. Girls are out.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the inside hive temperature?
I think they are too HOT to goto sleep.
Sleepless in California!


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

beepro said:


> What is the inside hive temperature?


 Have no idea, but they have a screened bottom. Since the hive is horizontal (not frames), screened area is huge. I agree with Matthew Davey that it looks like patrolling... hot, cool girls ... I do not know!


----------

